# Horse stopping to eat grass while riding



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

My horse is always throwing her head down to eat grass when I ride outside the ring. Normally it isn't that big of a deal because she would only do it when we were walking. But lately it's becoming a big problem. The other day I was *galloping* and she suddenly threw her head down and slammed on the brakes so she could eat grass. Needless to say I flipped over her head and hit the ground.  She has done this a few times at the canter too and I know I need to do something about it. I carry a crop and give her a smack and a kick when she stops to eat, but she completely ignores it. She is normally very sensitive to my leg so i'm kind of stumped. She doesn't have a lot of grass in her pasture (although she gets plenty of hay), so i think she's just excited. I always hand graze her for 10 minutes after I ride so that way she knows she will get grass afterwards. I have used homemade grass reins out of baling twine before, should I just use those whenever I ride out? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

In my personal opinion, your crop is not being used hard enough if she's ignoring it. This is a safety issue for you and she needs to know good & well that this behavior is not to be tolerated. Whack her as hard as you possibly can with a loud "NO!" for extra emphasis and make her keep going. Be prepared for a big jump out of her in surprise, and hopefully you won't have to ever do it again.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tight rein, and a set of spurs. Also dont be part of the problem. With this horse never let it eat when you are mounted.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> tight rein, and a set of spurs. Also dont be part of the problem. With this horse never let it eat when you are mounted.


Maybe I will try the spurs. I have used them for dressage work, but never outside the arena. And I never let her eat when I'm mounted. At least that what I attempt to do :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

sheenanaginz said:


> Normally it isn't that big of a deal because she would only do it when we were walking.


Sadly, accepting this at a walk was the start of the problem. At our place, no grazing when you're in the saddle, even when stopped.
It's going to take time to fix, but the instant you feel the head start to go down you need to get that head up and use leg, reins, or a crop to keep forward motion. It would probably be best to stay at a walk until this is fixed, or you could be seriously hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Sadly, accepting this at a walk was the start of the problem. At our place, no grazing when you're in the saddle, even when stopped.
> It's going to take time to fix, but the instant you feel the head start to go down you need to get that head up and use leg, reins, or a crop to keep forward motion. It would probably be best to stay at a walk until this is fixed, or you could be seriously hurt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry if I confused you, but I don't let her eat at the walk either. I just meant it wasnt as big of a problem because I could pull her head back up and kick her forward when she tried. Its just a lot harder when were going faster


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Borrow a set of grazing reins or make your own.. Your horse has learned that he can get his head down to eat grass because he's alot stronger than you. If you use the grazing reins he'll be pulling against the saddle and as long as your tack is structurally sound he shouldn't be able to get his head down far enough to eat. I've used these when I've given young kids riding lessons on a food obsessed pony and it works well. Good Luck!


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry, I just read the last part of your post! You've used grazing reins before  I'd use them when you're outside of the ring. He has to learn that he CAN'T graze. Hopefully over time he won't even try anymore.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are very few things that I will SMACK my horse hard near the head for. Grazing while riding is one of them. 

My horses are NEVER allowed to graze while under saddle. They also are not allowed to graze while leading. The only time they are allowed to graze in-hand is when I ask them to put them head down to the ground and "signal" for them it is okay to eat. 

But horses are horses. And they'll still try it once in a while. If they try it while riding, I use quick hands. I'll grab the ends of my split reins (or you could carry a whip) and smack them HARD at the top of the neck, near their head (being careful to not actually hit them in the head). Along with a loud verbal "NO!". You must react immediately (within 3 seconds) or the horse won't make the connection. 

That gets their attention in a hurry. They learn that wasn't a good choice. Yes, harsh punishment, but it's quick. We immediately move on to continue what we were doing in the first place, like nothing happened. 

Some might disagree with hitting a horse but I've had great success doing this. It's very enjoyable to have horses that respect you and aren't reaching for grass.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Once you allow a horse to do something you've effectively trained it to do that so no matter if you only allowed it when you weren't moving or she was able to do it when walking she now thinks its OK to do it whenever she likes and its become dangerous
Goes without saying that you need to rider her more forcefully which likely means spurs for a while and maybe a long schooling whip but you also need to be able to get her head back up when she dives down and to break that cycle I would be inclined to put her back in the grass reins until she understands that its not allowed


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Grazing reins is a good idea. My instructor got a rope, attached it to the D rings, ran it through the bit and up over the poll, back through the bit and to the D rings on the other side. 

If a horse can throw it's head down that much, it can also buck/pull you out of the saddle. A very dangerous habit. 

This has more to do with the horse realizing he can "overpower you". My horses are allowed to graze when ridden and would never ever even think about trying something like that! 

You are dealing with a spoiled horse who has learned to get away with things. Was he ever ridden by children before you got him? Usually it is with kids (or small riders) that horses learn to overpower people. 

Either way it is a dangerous habit and I would not allow him to graze with a rider! This is more than just a "grazing problem" this is a training problem. He broke a few rules doing that:

Eating without being asked
Breaking gait without being asked
Pulling the reins from the rider

My horses are allowed to graze because they have had a solid foundation and do not break the rules! 

I've found a lot of horses will break gait without being asked (either slow down or speed up)- it is possible there were lots of warnings signs that you didn't notice. Breaking gait is a big big no-no for me. A horse who will break gait can bolt, buck, slam on the breaks or otherwise get you hurt!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sheenanaginz said:


> My horse is always throwing her head down to eat grass when I ride outside the ring. *Normally it isn't that big of a deal because she would only do it when we were walking.* But lately it's becoming a big problem.


There in lies your problem. Do not EVER allow a horse to snatch grass whilst being ridden EVER. They think it's ok and will attempt to do it anytime they want.. yes even mid gallop.

If your horse even makes a notion to put their head down or snatch.. send them forward and give a sharp kick to the side. If that does nothing, a quick snap of the rein and then go back to relaxing.

Same when leading on the ground. NO tugging you around. They are only allowed to munch on grass when they're standing quietly and you give them some line. 

That's my philosophy anyway. My horse has never done anything like that to me, nor any other horses I've worked with.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> There in lies your problem. Do not EVER allow a horse to snatch grass whilst being ridden EVER. They think it's ok and will attempt to do it anytime they want.. yes even mid gallop.
> 
> If your horse even makes a notion to put their head down or snatch.. send them forward and give a sharp kick to the side. If that does nothing, a quick snap of the rein and then go back to relaxing.
> 
> ...


As I stated in an earlier post I do not allow my horse to eat grass even at the walk. I just meant it wasnt as big of a deal because it is easier to pull her head up and kick her forward. I did not mean to say that I let her do it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sheenanaginz said:


> As I stated in an earlier post I do not allow my horse to eat grass even at the walk. I just meant it wasnt as big of a deal because it is easier to pull her head up and kick her forward. I did not mean to say that I let her do it


No.. I didn't say you were allowing her to just do it willy nilly. I mean you absolutely have to be on her every intention so that you correct her thought of going to munch on grass.

Kind of like when a horse is kicking out at you.. you know the signs so you correct her BEFORE it happens.


----------

